# log unlog



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

I've logged in about 10 times in the last 10 minutes . i get the spartacus greeting thanks for signing... them I am unlogged

and i can not get in the forum lounge i get the "no messages in the last 100 days"


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

What browser do you use? 
I get the same problem when logging in from my bf's computer - Seems that recent IE versions doesn't like the forum (or the other way around  )
I don't have that problem when logging from my computer. I use Google Chrome


----------



## Rufusax (Jul 30, 2009)

kcp said:


> What browser do you use?
> I get the same problem when logging in from my bf's computer - Seems that recent IE versions doesn't like the forum (or the other way around  )
> I don't have that problem when logging from my computer. I use Google Chrome


 That happened to me when i was trying IE8, i went back to 7 and logging in works fine now.


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

kcp said:


> What browser do you use?
> I get the same problem when logging in from my bf's computer - Seems that recent IE versions doesn't like the forum (or the other way around  )
> I don't have that problem when logging from my computer. I use Google Chrome


Last night I was using my old XP that has IE 8. Did not think to use Mozilla. 
I use Mozilla on my Win 7. That's what I'm using now.
I'm going to switch over to IE 8 and see if I can log in from this computer and will update thread in a cupola minutes.

o.k. , now I'm on Win 7 w IE8. This computer did not log out like the XP, last night. Still logged in. And I don't remember ever having problems logging in with the XP. Will try it again later this morning and report back in.


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

Now I'm back on the XP. Tried IE8 first, logged in and then was immediately cut off.
Now I'm using Mozilla and it is staying connected.

So, what have we learned today? 
IE8 on a XP does not work with this forum. 
Mozilla does work.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for doing these tests. This is useful to know.


----------



## al9672 (Jan 6, 2008)

Try clearing all the cookies
Tools-> Delete Browsing History -> deselect preserve favourites , select cookies and temporary internet files

forum works fine from here on win xp
with

chrome(5.0) , firefox (3.6), ie 8 (8.0.600) and safari (4.04)
and by fine I can log in and post

I'd recommend firefox , chrome , internet explorer and safari in this order on windows.
safari is a bit slow and has a few quirks.
chrome is faster than firefox when there is a lot of javascript on a page like gmail , forums etc but some people don't like how it automatically upgrades itself.
chrome can be a bit of a memory hog if you use it to view av files or flash videos.
I use chrome more than the others but I'm using the developer builds which are a version ahead of the main release.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

An AOL user has similar problems. Anyone knows any AOL specific features making it prone to the problem?


----------

